

How Sharpton gets paid to not cry ‘racism’ at corporations - xacaxulu
http://nypost.com/2015/01/04/how-sharpton-gets-paid-to-not-cry-racism-at-corporations/

======
debacle
I have been thinking about this lately. I have a Russian friend who tells me
all the time that Americans have no understanding of the value of social
capital. It's clear that Al Sharpton does.

~~~
cpncrunch
I think most Americans just realise that relying on social capital (aka
cronyism, handouts, blackmail and bribes) is a very shitty way to run
business. I've just finished reading Jim Spilsbury's Accidental Airline, and
the amount of cronyism back in the 50s in Canada was astounding. These days
things are a lot better.

I guess Russia still has a long way to go, given that they only started using
capitalism a couple of decades ago.

~~~
debacle
I don't necessarily disagree with you, but I think there's a lot of room for
profitability in the social capital space if you were a relatively morality-
unencumbered startup.

------
theorique
What an awful human being. After the Tawana Brawley and Duke Lacrosse hoaxes,
it's a wonder that anyone still takes him seriously.

~~~
xacaxulu
Luckily for all of us, the Durham County District Attorney in the Duke case
named Mike Nifong, was found to have lied to the court and had withheld
evidence which would have exonerated the poor accused lads much sooner. For
brandishing his own personal form of social justice, Nifong was disgraced and
disbarred and shortly thereafter, went bankrupt. It's a shame that even with
the tax evasion issues and outright lies that Sharpton has built his career
on, he's still on the Whitehouse guest list. It says a lot about our current
political climate.

